#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello Team,

## Neo

I am Neo and I am passionate about information security , cyber security, startups, innovation, technologies, eCommerce, & business management. I will be sharing my knowledge and experience in various domain, hope everyone will enjoy!  :Cool: 

Stay tuned!

Thank you. 

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Beacon

> I am Neo and I am passionate about information security , cyber security, startups, innovation, technologies, eCommerce, & business management. I will be sharing my knowledge and experience in various domain, hope everyone will enjoy! 
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Thank you. 
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Neo,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka online community, Looks like we are getting more and more security experts here  :Smile:  Looking forward to learn from you.

PS: Make sure, update your author profile as well  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> I am Neo and I am passionate about information security , cyber security, startups, innovation, technologies, eCommerce, & business management. I will be sharing my knowledge and experience in various domain, hope everyone will enjoy! 
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> Thank you. 
> 
> Cheers!


hi Neo,
curious to learn from you

----------


## Arthi

Hello neo,
i am looking forward your posts which i have more interest.

----------


## Moana

Hi Neo!
Welcome to The Hub..I'm seriously interested in cyber security looking forward to get along with you..

----------

